# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Frames Workshop-April 6, 2003

## Cindy Hamlin

Where:Sheraton West Richmond
When: April 6, 2003
Time: 10:00 a.m.-12:00 p.m.

Sponsored by the Optician's Association of Virginia

This 2-hour intensive workshop is offered to anyone working in an optical facility who needs to adjust frames and do basic lensometry tasks on a daily basis.  The course is intended for ophthalmic technicians, optometric assistants, and those working in optical shops without formal training.

Cost: $25.00

Space is limited to 30 persons.  For more details or to preregister:
http://www.vaopticians.org/framesworkshop.html
or
calico1@erols.com

----------

